# Where's Nifty?



## wheresnifty (Feb 4, 2010)

So i have started a new website called where's nifty?

The idea is that there is a nifty fifty (canon 50mm f/1.8) that travels around the U.S. (and others in different parts of the world) to different photographers.  The idea was started over at the POTN forum.

I created a website so that we could get all the images and information about this all in one place.  

If people are interested in doing this with me, i will be willing to donate my own nifty for the cause.  The rules are simple.

You need to have a minimum of lets say 200 posts (or be a supporting member) in order to obtain nifty.... and join the flickr group at Flickr: Where's Nifty? so that you can upload the images there.

You will have nifty for 4 weeks from the time you get him and then after that, you will simply contact the next in line, or contact me, and then ship it to that person.
-----------------------------------------------
If you would like author permissions to the wheres nifty blog, just sign up, and i will be happy to change the permissions. 

-----------------

I also just realized that there is one similar to it here with nikon users....
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-through-one-crappy-lens-game-nikon-only.html

AWESOME!  -----well this one will be for canon users-------------
If you would like to be a part of this, simply pm me aor add your name to the list.

*If anyone would like to donate their own nifty or at least trade for a Power smugmug account, pm me!*
---------------------------------------------
*NIFTY Hosters*

Wheresnifty --- current host
Keith F. ------- Next in line
thebeatles


----------



## keith foster (Feb 4, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## redtippmann (Feb 4, 2010)

EDIT: Never mind I see you got the one for Nikon users.

 I just wonder where they were able to find a crappy Nikon lens?


----------



## wheresnifty (Feb 4, 2010)

redtippmann said:


> EDIT: Never mind I see you got the one for Nikon users.
> 
> I just wonder where they were able to find a crappy Nikon lens?




lol... im guessing it was one of his old ones... it is a tele lens so he probably didnt care for it but wanted to see what people could do with it.


----------



## thebeatles (Feb 4, 2010)

PM sent.  I will participate. :thumbup:


----------



## wheresnifty (Feb 4, 2010)

thebeatles said:


> PM sent.  I will participate. :thumbup:




just added you! im hoping to get my nifty sent out soon, but it is my only one right now...

hopefully i will have another one for myself soon.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Feb 4, 2010)

Good luck on the Canon version of this!

And since someone asked, the one I started isn't a Nikon lens - it's a Sears branded lens made to fit Nikon, full manual 70-210 f/4. Picked it up for $25 on eBay


----------



## thebeatles (Feb 16, 2010)

Whats happening with this project?


----------



## MrRamonG (Feb 16, 2010)

I think the problem you may run into, as far as getting people to participate, is that a 50mm lens is a fairly common lens, most people already have one.  Why some of us Nikon users got so excited about the crappy lens project is because it was a really old, fully manual lens, something you might never have a chance to shoot with.


----------



## CESTO (Mar 2, 2010)

not sure what mount, but a step in the right direction?


Sears Canon Mount



...


----------

